# How long do you keep your cockatiel's outside their cage?



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Wheatly usually stays out for 7-10 hours before flying back in and eating normally. So what about you? c:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

My tiels are out for every waking hour, they have bowls on the outside of their cages and a play cage upstairs where they can do what they want


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

My birds come out for an hour in the morning. Then, they are in the cage until late afternoon. At that point they are in and out of their own accord, usually going in for evening feeding at about 7 to 7:30. They are then in for the night.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I open the cage when I get up in the morning, I close it when I go to bed. They're allowed to do whatever. The cage is in my room and theres nothing dangerous in there for them, to the best of my ability, so they have free range during the day. I don't mind cleaning up after them. Everyone usually hangs out on the play gyms I have on top of the cage or on the cage itself. Rhea tends to hang out inside the cage willingly, I've honestly been thinking she might be a bit agoraphobic after growing up in a tiny tiny cage with no toys her whole life. But otherwise, they have the freedom to come and go as they please over the course of the day.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Approx. 8-10 hours a day.

There's always someone in the rooms they're in, so they're free to do as they please under supervision. Missy will usually hang out with me, on the bookcase, or her cage after flying a few laps. Ozzie usually stays on his cage or plays on the computer desk.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Not much lately. I'm at school or work the entire day, and it's night when I get home. My days off they are out for a few hours during my son's nap. I'd let them out longer, but he is too rough with them and Newbird bites him when he messes with their toys.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

However long they they want. When they start to fall asleep, they go back. They come out several times a day


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine fids come out in the morning whilst I prepare their brekky and get ready for work. Then they are in the cage for the day and as soon as I get home they are back out until bedtime. Skiddles will often take herself to bed when she is ready.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

His Highness and Princess are out from the moment they screech for me to open the cage (usually seven or seven thirty in the morning), till the sun comes down and they are hungry for dinner and can't keep their eyelids open any more. They are free to roam around all day. I am lucky in that respect that it is safe for them to do that. I cannot imagine caging my birds and not letting them out. I do understand that some people don't have a choice, but personally, I like to have them out as much as possible.


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

That varies based on my schedule for the day, but the easy answer is that he's out as much as possible when I'm home and not doing something dangerous. The amount of time that actually amounts to varies, as there are work days where I'm only gone for 5 hours so he's out for about 7 (the cage is covered 12 hours a day), and other work days when I'm gone for 15 hours and he's only out for about 1 hour as I get ready in the morning.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Our four babies are out for as much time as possible.If we are not cleaning or doing anything dangerous,they are free to roam around the apartment.All our windows have got mesh,but we only let a small gap open,to avoid them chewing it.They always play under supervision and are allowed to get in and out of the cages as they please.I normally keep a tub of non scented baby wipes handy to clean after them.It is fantastic and we have lots of fun all together . X x


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie is out on the balcony for around three hours in the morning, weather permitting. I then bring her in and let her out of her cage and she spends most of the time hanging out with me until around 6pm. I have two feeding bowls, one in the kitchen and one on the coffee table so she only tends to go back to her cage to drink. I also scatter seeds under the coffee table, which she loves because cockatiels are ground feeders much of the time. I sweep up the mess she causes after she has gone in for the evening.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty much all day when I'm home with a few moments caged when I'm cooking, cleaning or get sick of him ripping the keys off the keyboard, I'd say between 6.30 am til 8 pm give or take a few minutes


----------



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

7am - 7pm coco and nimbus have free reign to come and go as they please. Sometime between 7 pm and 8 pm is bed time, till 7 am. This basically repeats every day. They just come and go as they please most every day.


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

I try to let mine out for at least 8 hours a day but since I got my foster puppies they don't get let out as long every day but I try to have them out as long as possible.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I usually just leave the cage door open and Rocko comes out when he darn well pleases. Sometimes it's only for a few minutes, sometimes it's for hours. He actually really likes being in his cage.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Corona is out for about 13 hours a day unless I leave the house. She takes a few naps in my office as needed and has food/water in the office as well. She usually leaves the cage at about 8-8:30 AM and goes to bed at 9:30 PM.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Our birdies can go into the cage whenever they want, we leave their cage door open, so they can come and go. Most times one of us is at home, so rarely when we both are out then they are in the cage for a couple of hours during the day and of course during the night with the cage covered 2/3. Hope this helps


----------



## Bubbylove77 (May 9, 2014)

my tiels don't like coming out of their cage... probably because they don't fully trust me yet.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I let Ralph out as soon as I get home from work around 3:30-4:00 PM and she stays out until her bedtime which is around 8:30-9:00 PM. So about 5 hours a day on weekdays. On weekends and holidays, her time out varies from a couple hours to all day long depending on whether we're home. I don't like to leave her out unsupervised when no one's home. I get summers off work so Ralph is often out all day during the summer months.


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

when flighted, I don't mind leaving mine out while I'm gone cause they can get back to the cage if they go to the ground, but if they're clipped I'll keep them locked while I'm gone.


----------

